# Bubba and Cooter's Pick up lines! (one slightly "bad word")



## kathrynn (Mar 22, 2013)

(Sad thing is....I have heard a few of these before)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






1) Did you fart? ...cuz you just blew me away.

2) Are yer parents retarded? .....cuz ya sure are special.

3) My love fer you is like diarrhea. I just can't hold it in.

4) Do you have a library card? ...cuz I'd like to sign you out

5) Is there a mirror in yer pants? ...cuz I can see myself in em.

6) You might not be the best lookin' girl here, but beauty's only a light switch away.

7) I know I'm not no Fred Flintstone, but I bet I can make yer bed-rock.

8) Yer eyes are as blue as window cleaner.  

9) If yer gunna regret this in the mornin, we kin sleep til afternoon.  

AND.. The best for last!

10) Yer face reminds me of a wrench. Every time I think of it, my nuts tighten up.


----------

